# The 20 Classical Works according to Spotify



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

*I've run some numbers using the Spotify API, and these are the top classical works:*

What do you think? As-expected? Surprises? Omissions?

*1. Clair de Lune*
Debussy
1868 album appearances

*2. Poco moto - "Für Elise"*
Beethoven
1745 album appearances

*3. Nocturne no. 2 in E♭ major*
Chopin
1741 album appearances

*4. Nocturne no. 1 in B♭ minor*
Chopin
1477 album appearances

*5. Waltz No.15*
Brahms
1339 album appearances

*6. Prelude no. 4 in E minor*
Chopin
1308 album appearances

*6. Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*
Grieg
1308 album appearances

*7. Nocturne no. 2 in D♭ major*
Chopin
1302 album appearances

*8. Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major*
Bach
1280 album appearances

*9. Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major*
Mozart
1271 album appearances

*10. Concerto for Two Violins in D minor*
Bach
1254 album appearances

*11. Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major*
Mozart
1211 album appearances

*12. Pavane*
Fauré
1166 album appearances

*13. Toccata and Fugue in D minor (disputed)*
Bach
1165 album appearances

*14. Piano Sonata No. 11 in A major*
Mozart
1069 album appearances

*15. Vocalise*
Rachmaninoff
1046 album appearances

*16. Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor - "Moonlight"*
Beethoven
1042 album appearances

*17. Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor - "Pathétique"*
Beethoven
1024 album appearances

*18. Piano Concerto No. 1*
Tchaikovsky
928 album appearances

*19. Piano Concerto No. 5 in E♭ major - "Emperor"*
Beethoven
910 album appearances

*20. Violin Concerto*
Tchaikovsky
908 album appearances


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Brahms Waltz No.15? Seems like kind of a dull suggestion. How about 




Gorgeous melodic development. I guess if it weren't for cartoons ruining music.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Surprised to see the Brahms waltz and Chopin prelude in the top 10. I’ve always seen the latter as a sort of scream into the void; the idea of it appearing on “relaxing piano song” albums is quite amusing to me, almost as amusing as “patriotic” Americans going wild for a Russian propaganda piece during 4th of July fireworks.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Most of the works don't surprise me too much, but I wouldn't expect Beethoven's piano concerto #5 on the list, I'd rather guess Symphony #5. Maybe some users were confused by the number 5.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, I love Debussy's Clair de Lune, but not quite that much. This looks like a list compiled of tracks that work well as soundbites in films and things and then as a result make their way onto albums.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

mostly short pieces, with the exceptions of several piano concertos and sonatas.

predictable, mostly.


----------

